# Ipad Activation Lock , Help!



## sokret0123

So this happened a few weeks back and still unsolved. I was doing nothing after coming back from the bathroom , all the sudden my ipad is in activation locked and says someone used find my iphone to lock it. No one except me have that authority since im the only one who uses my icloud on my ipad and iphone and my iphone was also charging. I login my icloud and it says Incorrect Apple ID you cannot use this ID for this device. I went to check in apple page and on my account it says its connected to the ipad but when using find my iphone it doesnt pop up on my icloud page. so i really need this ipad fixed since the use of this ipad is very significant to my daily study life.


----------



## etaf

i think maybe a call to Apple would be best here
if the ipad has been locked as if lost/stolen, they are probably the best people to help resolve this, as you can provide them any security questions answers , to prove you are the owner of the AppleID and also that you own the devices ipad and iphone.

If we help/assist you in how to bypass this lock, then other people reading the forums, who may have come into stolen goods , would know how to unlock the devices.


----------



## flavallee

First you say this happened a few weeks ago, and then you say that iPad is very significant to your daily study life.
That throws up a red flag with me.
If you REALLY own that iPad, then do what Wayne advised you to do.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

